# Freezes and error messages



## August45 (Feb 15, 2003)

My OS is ME on a Pavilion HP product. Browser is the newest version of IE, 1GHZ processor, 500+RAM. 

Problems: Computer freezes doing any number of things. Cannot use the keyboard or mouse when it happens...have to shutdown by turning off computer. Sometimes when restarting (but not always) receive 2 error messages on the 'black' BIOS screen (0211 Keyboard error) and (0260 System timer error). My options when this screen comes up are F1 to setup and F2 to resume. Neither option does anything and I have to again restart the computer by manually shutting it down.

What I have already done: Scandisk, defrag, spybot, checked startup programs running and shut-off what I dont want starting, complete virus scan using Norton.

There seems to be no particular program that I run when this happens. It can happen 5 times in 5 minutes or not at all for an hour or two. I can be just opening my control panel, logging on to my dsl, in the middle of restart or surfing the net when the comp freezes. 

Thank you for any help here.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi August45

Overheating ? take the covers off - check the fans blow out any dust - check everything is seated ok

Bad ram ? try removing one stick at a time and see if it runs ok

System resources suddenly running too low ? - keep checking with resource meter

Just a few things to think about 

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

0211:Keyboard error

If an external keyboard is being used, a cable or connector may be loose or the keyboard may be faulty. 

If the built-in keyboard is being used, it may be faulty. A key on the built-in keyboard may have been pressed while the computer was booting.

If using an external keyboard, check and reseat the keyboard cable. 

You may also have a stuck key

steam


----------



## August45 (Feb 15, 2003)

Should I turn the comp off when taking off the cover? RAM should be ok, just installed a new stick about a month ago and it was working nicely until this all started recently.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

0260:System timer error

A chip on the system board may be malfunctioning

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

> Should I turn the comp off when taking off the cover?


*YES* then check for anything loose( touch the case before touching anything inside) - to discharge any static

Switch it on again to check that the fans are running ok - but don't touch anything inside when it is running - try running with the case off and see if the extra ventilation helps

* switch off again before touching anything* or replacing the case

steam


----------



## August45 (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok the fan is running fine and everything inside looks ok but I have discovered something new because I was patient this time. Seems when comp freezes if I just wait long enough and do nothing it restarts and it ends up on this black screen with the following info:

Phoenix BIOS
Copyright info etc....
CPU AMD Athlon 1000 mhz
384m System RAM passed
256K Cache SRAM passed
System BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shadowed
UMB upper limit segment address: xxxx (has letters and numbers)
Mouse initialized
System Configuration Data updated
ERROR
0211: Keyboard error
ERROR 0260: System timer error
Press <F1> to setup <F2> to Resume

I waited on this black screen but nothing happens...the computer light is constantly on but nothing...I choose F2 to resume and still nothing happens....had to restart manually again and got back to desktop after the scandisk for shutting down illegally.

Does anyone have any idea what any of this means? It seems to be the possible root to my problem.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

August45 

This appears to be where your problem lies

ERROR 0211: Keyboard error 

AS for the keyboard error - can you borrow another keyboard from somewhere and try it - or at least unplug and replug the keyboard in - maybe unplug the keyboard and take it apart, clean it out, make sure none of the keys are stuck.


ERROR 0260: System timer error 

This points to a problem with the m'board and I'm afraid I have no suggestions here.

IN your first post you say you have over 500m RAM but your last post shows 384m ( 3 x 128 ? )

steam


----------

